# Tax is freaking me out.



## squee (Aug 14, 2010)

I searched the forum for an hour trying to find this answer, so if the regulars here notice I give my heartfelt apology.

Mkay. Two simple questions:

1. When one of my customers orders prints, I order them through Mpix and have them drop shipped to the customer. I pay sales tax to Mpix. I charge Mpix's Print Price x2 + half that result. Should I be charging my customers sales tax if I paid sales tax on the prints already?

2. Does anyone know if Illinois requires you to charge sales tax on the sitting fee?

I would contact my business advisor but it's nearly 11pm and I have a customer who needs me to process their order by tonight. :er:

EDIT: That formula for what I charge is because I do a 'buy one get one half off' deal. I only sell prints in equivalents of 8x10 sheets.


----------



## KmH (Aug 15, 2010)

Visit the web site of Illinois Department of Revenue.

You should check with your accountant regarding what services/products you are required to charge sales taxes for where you do business.

The sales tax is Illinois sales tax and yes you should charge your client for the tax usless you want to pay it yourself.

By the way, I markup Mpix prints between 500% and 7500%, depending on the size, and don't drop ship so I can check the print quality before my client sees it. Mpix is a great lab, but stuff happens, KWIM.


----------

